# intel centrino WiMax 6150 with Asus u56e stops working



## whippoboy (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi,

My apologies if this question has been beaten up in other posts. I know I am not the only one to have this problem.

I have an ASUS u56e laptop running Win7 Pro that I bought in Aug 2011. Unfortunately my problems started when I was working in East Timor and could not take it anywhere for help except the IT department where I worked. It is true that for a while I was using the LAN at work and also at my hotel where numerous ISPs were used at various points in time.

I have progressively lost almost total use of the wireless capacity of the machine and this is regardless of where I am using the computer (country, state, public or private networks). Very rarely will I have access and then not for long. When it is not working I will get a message saying that a network adapter cannot be found.

I have updated the driver software and experimented with the power settings. I have also uninstalled an ASUS utility that I read might have been a problem. About the only thing that sometimes works is to disable the network adapter, shut down, and then restart the computer. But not for long.

There is WiMax capability that came with the computer, which I bought at Best Buy. Based on IT advice I have made sure that WiMax is off but the wifi button indicates 'on.' When I am having problems though, I cannot see the wifi button.

I am using Windows Firewall and Webroot SecureAnywhere v.8.02.109. At device manager I see for network adapters: Intel(R) Centrino(R) WiMax 6150 and Intel(R)Centrino(R) WirelessN6150. There is also an entry above for a 6150 Function Driver.

I have attached an image of the ipconfig from the ASUS.

Let me know what other information would be helpful. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

You show no other wifi card except the WiMax one. Perhaps you disabled the wrong interface? WiMax is only used with a WiMax service. Usually its disabled in Device manager since most don't use it.

Can you post a screen shot of device manager and the networking section?


----------



## whippoboy (Feb 19, 2013)

:ermm: OK. Yes, the Wireless N6150 was disabled and I currently have internet with the ASUS after having enabled it. All of the devices in the networking section are enabled. A view of the device manager is attached.

Since I think I have probably been at this point before I will see how it goes from here and get back to you. Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest you disable the wimax interface.


----------



## whippoboy (Feb 19, 2013)

OK. Will do. Thanks again.


----------



## whippoboy (Feb 19, 2013)

So today when I get the ASUS going the wireless icon shows no wireless connections available (and I know there are some). 
In device manager there are no network adapters shown. Under the 'WiMax adapters' section the WiMax function driver shows up but is disabled. So I enable it. Now in the network adapters section the WiMax 6150 adapter is seen but is disabled.

I turn off the computer and then restart it after a bit.

Now all of the adapters seen in the screen shot of device manager from the other day are shown and the networking icon on the desktop shows wireless connections are available. 

However, I am unable to connect and a yellow question mark appears over the networking icon. I right click and proceed to troubleshoot the problem. Several messages appear including 'resetting wireless adapter' and, in the lower right hand corner of the screen, something about the Intel WiFi technology being disabled. Then that the wireless adapter is experiencing problems.

I go to device manager and look at the Intel Centrino Wireless-N-6150 adapter. The message there is 'Device cannot start (Code 10).'


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Might try going to intel's web site and download the lasted driver for the 6150 adapter.
Turning the wimax on or off doesn't make a difference. I again suggest you just leave it disabled.

If the driver update doesn't make a difference then I would say you are experiencing a hardware failure. This is not repairable by you. If under warranty you can get it fixed. Otherwise you should disable it to free up resources and use a usb wifi adapter.


----------



## rotccapt (Apr 7, 2012)

i am having the same problem with my asus u56e. there was a critical update this past week and ever since the update my wifi stopped working just like yours. i did a system restore to before the update and my wifi started working again. today i turned on my computer and this update happened again and now my wifi stopped working again.

i think it is a problem with the driver that the update installed.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Change the settings for the updates and set it to let you choose when to install then you can check them and choose not to take a update Change how Windows installs or notifies you about updates


----------



## rotccapt (Apr 7, 2012)

i just went to the asus website and installed the previous version of the wifi driver and it seams to have fixed my issue. you might give that a try


----------



## Vista Hater (Mar 13, 2008)

rotccapt said:


> i just went to the asus website and installed the previous version of the wifi driver and it seams to have fixed my issue. you might give that a try


This will work and so does going to the driver details in adapter management or device manager and click on the driver properties and "Roll back driver" I did this and my connection hasn't dropped since.


----------

